
WhereIs – A Serverless Slack command to locate your colleagues in the office - 7ewis
https://lew.im/2018/09/whereis-slash-command/
======
7ewis
Find the GitHub Repo
[here]([https://github.com/LewisLebentz/WhereIs](https://github.com/LewisLebentz/WhereIs)).

Any feedback would be appreciated, it's the first time I've open-sourced a
project.

